# Per - Por



## Fer BA

Oi amig@s, quál é a diferença entre as preposiçoes _per_ e _por_? Em castelhano as duas sao traduzidas como _por_.

Muito obrigado


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em português? Se for, "per" quase não se usa (ou não se usa mesmo), use "por" e vc não vai errar. O único exemplo do uso de "per" em português que eu me lembro é "percentagem" e que se escreve junto. Note que também se diz "porcentagem". Mas não se diz "dez per cento" e sim, "dez por cento".

Arre, mal fechei o post lembrei de outra: "de per si".


----------



## coquis14

Fer BA said:


> Oi amig@s, quál é a diferença entre as preposiçoes _per_ e _por_? Em castelhano as duas sao traduzidas como _por_.
> 
> Muito obrigado


 Por vias das dúvidas , coloque algum exemplo no espanhol , não fica clara a pergunta.

Saudações


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em português? Se for, "per" quase não se usa (ou não se usa mesmo), use "por" e vc não vai errar. O único exemplo do uso de "per" em português que eu me lembro é "percentagem" e que se escreve junto. Note que também se diz "porcentagem". Mas não se diz "dez per cento" e sim, "dez por cento".
> 
> Arre, mal fechei o post lembrei de outra: "de per si".


 
Acho que modernamente não se usa mesmo, who. E _'per si'_ é provavelmente uma corruptela do latim _'per se',_ não sei se terá foros de cidade em português apesar de efectivamente se usar.


----------



## coquis14

Carfer said:


> Acho que modernamente não se usa mesmo, who. E _'per si'_ é provavelmente uma corruptela do latim _'per se',_ não sei se terá foros de cidade em português apesar de efectivamente se usar.


É , disto falava.
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/per


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Acho que modernamente não se usa mesmo, who. E _'per si'_ é provavelmente uma corruptela do latim _'per se',_ não sei se terá foros de cidade em português apesar de efectivamente se usar.



Tens toda a razão, meu caro Carfer. Creio que é algum latinismo que ainda sobrevive no idioma. Eu, pessoalmente, por algum motivo inconsciente, me acostumei a falar "percentagem". E "de per si" é uma expressão ainda em certa voga.

Aproveito para desejar um Feliz 2010.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Tens toda a razão, meu caro Carfer. Creio que é algum latinismo que ainda sobrevive no idioma. Eu, pessoalmente, por algum motivo inconsciente, me acostumei a falar "percentagem". E "de per si" é uma expressão ainda em certa voga.
> 
> Aproveito para desejar um Feliz 2010.


 
Por aqui toda a gente diz _'percentagem_', apesar da forma 'porcentagem' ser legítima, bem como '_permilagem_' ('_pormilagem_' creio que nem sequer existe). 
Um grande abraço e um bom 2010 também.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

No puedo evitar agregar un comentario que creo interesante para los que no son de habla española ya que por lo menos en Argentina se usa mucho la expresión "per cápita" y no es de uso generacional. Se utiliza en turismo, en los restaurantes, etc., siempre para indicar precio "por persona", "por cabeza" _(por una cabezaaaa..., _se imaginan si el tango fuera: "peeeeer cápita"? jaja_)._

Saludos!
Ivonne


----------



## Outsider

_Per capita_ (por cabeça) é uma expressão latina que em bom português se grafa em itálico para indicar que não pertence à nossa língua. O mesmo se passa com _per se_. Infelizmente, pessoas menos instruídas têm espalhado por toda a parte o horroroso "de per si", que não é carne nem peixe.

Não esqueçamos, porém, que "per" também pode ser uma preposição portuguesa arcaica, o antepassado do actual "por". Camões empregava-a, se não me falha a memória.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Outsider said:


> _Per capita_ (por cabeça) é uma expressão latina que em bom português se grafa em itálico para indicar que não pertence à nossa língua. O mesmo se passa com _per se_. Infelizmente, pessoas menos instruídas têm espalhado por toda a parte o horroroso "de per si", que não é carne nem peixe.


 
_Non retarum largum vivirum_! Outra do latim mal aprendido 
Eu escrevo como falo, falo como penso, sempre esqueço da itálica meu Deus.  Acredito que infelizmente, pessoas menos instruídas (como eu) temos contribuído a esta divulgação horrorosa


----------



## Outsider

Também o dizem em espanhol?  Eu pensava que era um fenómeno só do português...


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> No puedo evitar agregar un comentario que creo interesante para los que no son de habla española ya que por lo menos en Argentina se usa mucho la expresión "per cápita" y no es de uso generacional. Se utiliza en turismo, en los restaurantes, etc., siempre para indicar precio "por persona", "por cabeza" _(por una cabezaaaa..., _se imaginan si el tango fuera: "peeeeer cápita"? jaja_)._
> 
> Saludos!
> Ivonne


 
Mas se a expressão não está nacionalizada, digamos assim, porque é que acentuais '_cápita_'? Em latim não há acentos. Até aqui tinha sempre partido do princípio de que expressões de origem latina que fossem acentuadas deviam ser consideradas palavras espanholas, ou não é assim?

E já agora, ao Outsider não lhe falha efectivamente a memória. '_Per_' usava-se no português arcaico.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Outsider said:


> Também o dizem em espanhol?  Eu pensava que era um fenómeno só do português...


 
Haveria que descobrir quem veio primeiro, o ovo ou a galinha?  

Vejo que o Carfer pergunta por que acentuei _capita_...  Não sei Carfer, não estudei latim e nem sabia que não existiam acentos nessa língua (morta, por sorte).  Erro puro, estou pronta para que me decapitem


----------



## Outsider

Em espanhol, creio que é habitual pôr acentos nas palavras de expressões latinas.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Em espanhol, creio que é habitual pôr acentos nas palavras de expressões latinas.


 
Realmente já tinha dado por algumas, como é o caso de '_etcétera_', mas parti do princípio de que a palavra devia ser considerada espanhola, tal como '_etcetera_' em português, tanto mais que a palavra propriamente dita nem sequer existe em latim, o que existe é a expressão _'et coetera'._


----------



## Guigo

Interessante que o _per_ perdeu (ops!) a guerra para o _por_, mas venceu a batalha em _pelo, a, os, as_, que é bem mais sonoro (para mim, ao menos) que _polo, a, os, as_. 

FELIZ 2010!


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Interessante que o _per_ perdeu (ops!) a guerra para o _por_, mas venceu a batalha em _pelo, a, os, as_, que é bem mais sonoro (para mim, ao menos) que _polo, a, os, as_.
> 
> FELIZ 2010!


 
A troca é igualmente curiosa. Quando se usava _'per_', dizia-se '_polo_'. Agora que se usa '_por_', diz-se '_pelo_'.

Feliz Ano Novo também para si.


----------



## chlapec

Fica un reduto lá, na Galiza, onde ainda se diz polo, a, os, as.


----------



## Fer BA

Amig@s,

minha pergunta era mais simple....muitas gramáticas e dicionários portugueses *ainda* colocam _per_ na lista das preposições, por conta disso, perguntei....Em castelhano nao temos a preposição _per_. 

Temos, como bem usa a Ivonne, _latinajos_, que não são somente muito engraçados, senão que foram utilizados pelos melhores escritores da lingua castelhana, e como quase nenguem escreve bem latim clássico, usamos os latinajos que não são nem castelhano, nem latim clássico, mas latim macarrónico. 

Quando vc quer usar latim classico, então sim, se grafa em itálico, e quando vc quer usar latim macarrónico, também. Se vc não escreve nem lê latim clássico e entende a signficação, então é macarrónico.

Feliz 2010 !!!


----------

